# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  "Психиатрический форум" Psycho-Talks.ru

## Уходящий к звездам.

Приглашаем вас на форум, посвященный психическим болезням, кроме того мы тоже люди - и мы постараемся, кроме психологической помощи и консультаций, создать максимальное удобство и развлечения для написания постов не только на психические темы. 

Мы будем максимально честны - мы не собираемся кормиться ипохондрией, если же человек не может и не признает своей истинной проблемы, то помощь не будет оказываться. 

Как известно, ситуация в психиатрии катастрофическая - именно поэтому данный форум особенно актуален.И паиценты должны имееть информацию о современных методах лчения Мы боремся, как можем - создаем альтернативу, берём в свои руки, как бы грубо не казалось, с согласия пациента - на руки. Конечно, с нами ни один специалист ПФТ,  а так врач психиатр.

Единственный путь - это путь к свету, но в одиночку его не найти. А нам, больным, получившим помощь здесь, останется только сжать руку в кулак. 

http://psycho-talks.ru

----------

